# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Allergiën - Nlp behandeling

## samsara

NLP (neuro linguïstisch programmeren) gaat van het idee uit dat een allergie een overdreven reaktie van het imuunsysteem is. d.m.v. een NLP proces kan ik het imuunsysteem laten zien dat het een fout maakt en opnieuw laten leren. Hierdoor wordt de oorzaak aangepakt en niet de symptomen zoals bij de reguliere medische wetenschap. En dit is zonder gebruik van medicijnen, alleen door therapie.
Wil je meer weten, mail naar [email protected] of kijk op www.praktijksamsara.nl
Als je geïnteresseerd bent , voor een allergieproces ga ik uit van het "no cure, no pay" principe, dus als het niet zou werken zijn er geen kosten  :Smile:  .
Groeten, Walter

----------

